# New Hedgie Owner Housing Questions



## muziek713 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi!
I Just got my first hedgie a few days ago and I want to make him an awesome home. I keep seeing peoples cage set ups with fleece liners. Is this the best bedding to have at first? Or do they need to be litter trained. I just have some towels down in his cage for now and his fleece hedgie bag. I want to go out and get him bedding today. Any suggestions?

Also, any suggestions for toys? I have his hedgie bag and a wheel, but thats it so far. Should I make him a dig box if i do fleece liners? are paper towel tubes ok?

Some advice would be great! Thank You!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Fleece (or other sewed fabric liners) will be the best, cheapest in the long run, and safest. A lot of hedgehogs won't use toys. I wouldn't recommend a paper towel or toilet paper tube until about 4 months old.

A lot of hedgehogs like to burrow. So fleece strips are nice. Also hanging them from the top of the cage to make a fleece "forest" is good too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Clarification: when you say he's currently on towels, do you mean paper towel, or fabric towel? If fabric, tiny toes can get caught in the tiny loops, which is no fun for anyone. 

Fleece is easy, fast, safe, and has no lower-age-limit. I cut chunks of fleece to size, then used the scrap as either long strips (a fleece forest) or into small pieces to stuff his little pigloo (burrowing fun!). Economical toys that use up leftovers = win!

If you've got the space, maybe a chunk of PVC pipe (4" diameter; one of the connector-joints is probably the cheapest way to go) for running through/hiding in?

A lot of people do toilet paper tubes in supervised-playtime only. My little guy is totally uninterested in playing with them, only trying to eat them, so we don't play with them anymore. :\ Because hedgehogs are so different in what types of things they like to play with, I like experimenting with things I already have or can invent cheaply to see if he likes the concept, then go out and get him a proper toy. For example, we tried playing with a crumpled up piece of paper before I got him a ball, and it was only after he started playing tug-of-war with my pant drawstrings that I got him a piece of cording.


----------

